# Dirty eggs?



## churchchick02 (Mar 12, 2014)

I read several things but still need some opinions on what too do ... I have heard not too wash a eggs before incubation but what about if they are dirty? My hen throws her egg out always find it in there coop. Question is 

should I run warm water over them and not dry them 

Stick them in apple cider vinegar water for a couple mins then let them air dry

Is it ok for my eggs to be dirty ? 

They are all answers I got ??? I don't know .. Which one should I do 


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

I gently scrape the poo off mine with a plastic spoon if they are a bit funky. I wouldn't actually put anything on the egg to clean it if I was hatching them.


----------



## Olof (Jun 16, 2013)

You can use a microfiber cloth and just polish the gross stuff off.


Backyard chicken and beekeeper.
1 Buff Orpington 
1 Austrolorp
1 Polish
1 Cream Legbar
1 Ameraucana black


----------



## TheChickenGuy (Jan 29, 2014)

Try scrapping off the dirt instead. I don't think washing is a good idea.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

you need to build/buy a roll out nest box


----------



## TheChickenGuy (Jan 29, 2014)

piglett said:


> you need to build/buy a roll out nest box


That would be a very good thing for the OP. The eggs would be super clean.


----------



## churchchick02 (Mar 12, 2014)

Thanks guys I'll try that !! 


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------

